# Maui Westin Alternatives?



## dlca1 (Feb 18, 2013)

Dear Tuggers,

I was hoping to get recommendations for high-end Maui timeshares/condos but cheaper alternatives to the Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resorts. I've read the reviews, but they all sound very similar. I'm ideally looking for something as nice or nicer than the Westin, but is better value because it doesn't have the Westin name.

We love Maui and WKORV. Planning a trip for the family. Want to reward the wife after her second pregnancy. We were able to trade via II for a 2 bedroom @ WKORV. I'm now trying to rent a second week (week 47, November) via redweek/craigslist/ebay/VBRO without it costing too much.  Would obviously love to rent an Ocean View WKORV/N, but that is more than I want to spend. Since we might not get an ocean view via the II trade, I was hoping to find something with a guaranteed ocean view.


Things that are important to us.
1) Great view of ocean + resort
2) Baby/Toddler friendly amenities + pool (At time of the trip in November, we will have a 6 month old and a 2 year old)
3) Washer/dryer + kitchen
4) Westin-quality amenities. Modern/nice amenities. Fresh look: Modern looking appliances and furniture. Nice Linens,etc. 
5) Good value for the money.

Not important
1) Bellman or concierge service, People greeting you by name, etc. 
2) Fancy on-site restaurants
3) Resort activities

Thanks in advice for any pointers.
dlca1


----------



## GregT (Feb 18, 2013)

I think it may be tough to get that combination.  The Honua Kai comes to mind as a high- quality propert, but not sure if it will be more economical than Westin. 

You may want to check vrbo.com and redweek.com to look for owner rentals - perhaps the best economical option?

Best,

Greg


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 18, 2013)

I think think this is going to be difficult because travel to Maui has really picked up and properties are filling up super early this year, so I don't think you are going to find deep discounts for high-end properties - especially with a guaranteed view. 

In fact, except for random days here and there the Westin is already filled up for the whole summer.


----------



## dlca1 (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks for the quick feedback GregT and Denise (again!).

Sounds like in this case, I can't have my cake and eat it too =)

I knew it was a long shot, but thought I would ask anyways.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Feb 18, 2013)

Have you looked into Marriott Maui Ocean Club ? Won't be exactly cheap but sometimes cheaper than Westin.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 18, 2013)

> 1) Great view of ocean + resort


  A great view will not be any cheaper at the Marriott - you pay for a great view!


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Feb 18, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> A great view will not be any cheaper at the Marriott - you pay for a great view!


To me the kicker is the 2BDRM aspect because Nov is a slower time of year but looking for a 2BDRM adds the premium in my estimation.  Maybe the answer is to look for a 1BDRM and a studio and combine.

You haven't said what you think is a good value so not really sure what you're looking for but if you want Westin or Marriott quality without the price I'm not sure if you can find that. Especially when you add the 2bdrm with  view criteria.

Personally I would consider a 2BDRM garden mountain view at the original Marriott. Some of the GMV are spectacular and some even have peeks at the ocean. IMHO those may be the best value albeit without a guaranteed OV.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Feb 18, 2013)

dlca1 said:


> Dear Tuggers,
> 
> I was hoping to get recommendations for high-end Maui timeshares/condos but cheaper alternatives to the Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resorts. I've read the reviews, but they all sound very similar. I'm ideally looking for something as nice or nicer than the Westin, but is better value because it doesn't have the Westin name.
> 
> ...



I would try Kaanapali Shores.  I almost purchased a unit there last year.  It is a condo hotel managed by Aston.

Here is a unit that looks pretty good.  Summer rates are $350 per day.  $2450 for the week plus housekeeping and tax.

http://www.vrbo.com/78948#photos


----------



## BocaBum99 (Feb 18, 2013)

Here's another one.  It looks oceanfront, but the owner doesn't stress it, so I am not 100% sure.  Less than $3000 for the week.

Rate is $2275 plus $190 housekeeping plus 13.42% tax for week 47.  Total out the door is $2795.

I have been to this resort.  Location is great.  Amenities are good.   Condo and view can't be beat.  You will get a much better view here than at the Marriott or Westin.

http://www.vrbo.com/232018


----------



## humuhumu nukunukuapua'a (Feb 18, 2013)

*Consider Papakea condos*

Given the stated parameters, the OP is facing what looks to be a very limited market, particularly because of the desired Kaanapali location AND 2 bedrooms AND "guaranteed oceanview."  And that doesn't even address Price!

Most of the other condo resorts in the Kaanapali/North Kaanapali area do not have a lot of 2 bedroom units.  [Unless you include the more expensive resorts such as Honua Kai, Kaanapali Alii, and The Whaler.]  However, I suggest that "dlca1" scroll through the listed condos at VRBO.com (and pick the subset for Maui...Kaanapali).

NOTE:  The Maui Kaanapali Villas is a very nice property, and is beachfront on a gorgeous part of Kaanapali Beach, BUT this a large resort, and very few units are oceanfront...or have a significant oceanview:  The majority of units are lowrise and set well back from the ocean, with NO view.  There are only 4 two-bedroom units listed at VRBO.  However, I suggest that you might want to contact the Aston HOTEL "front desk" here, to determine availability and cost of units which do have an oceanview.  This property is actually quite desireable, due to recently renovated pool and grounds, Castaways Cafe on property, on excellent beachfront (same as the Westin Villas), close to Kahekili beach park (and snorkeling), and relatively short walk to Whalers Village...about 25 minutes.  I know nothing about unit interiors, but units in the Aston HOTEL rental pool GENERALLY have to meet certain high standards for decor, furnishings, etc.

I have identified quite a number of apparent possibilities at the Papakea resort, at VRBO:

http://www.vrbo.com/search/usa/hawaii/maui/west-maui/kaanapali/papakea-resort?bedrooms=2

The above page lists about 40 units, quite a number at $175 - $200, at their listed "low end" price; a few are around $150.

You may wish to view comments about the Papakea here at TUG Reviews (because it belongs to several timeshare associations), as well as at Tripadvisor.  If you can rent from a specific VRBO owner, you will know in advance the location.  It is up to you to decide if the quality of maintenance will be good enough (I've noticed frequent complaints in TA reviews, especially about dated appliances and furniture condition), but there are at least 3 buildings that are oceanFRONT.  One major issue is that the Papakea is currently in the middle of 2-3 years of major renovations, so you must check with the owner to verify the condition of your prospective rental (and neighbor buildings).  This resort is actually very attractive, with 2 swimming pools, a large expanse of lawn at the seawall, BBQ grilles, mini-golf, but NO beach:  It's one resort due north of the popular Kaanapali Beach Club (timeshare), which does have a small sandy beach area.

I have friends that own a Papakea 1 bedroom near the ocean (tiny view), but their unit is kept in good condition; apparently quite a number are NOT.

You should also scroll through all the VRBO listings for Kaanapali, and get a good idea of how many 2 bedroom units exist in each resort, as well as the prices.  If nothing else, this research might give you a greater appreciation for the Marriott and Westin Villas...and their prices.  Even with those two major timeshare resorts, RENTERS do NOT have any guarantee for location (and my perception is that they are usually dissatisfied with their assigned location...and quite a number of Exchangers, as well!).

Other possibilites are the Maui Eldorado and Kaanapali Royal condos.  Both are set back about 1/4 mile from the ocean and across from the golf course, but some units can see the ocean in the distance (and between the resorts that ARE right on the beach).  The big advantage of the foregoing two resorts is their central location in the Kaanapali Beach Complex, plus their nearness to Whalers Village shopping mall (especially the Royal).  They have quite a number of 2 bedrooms (as compared to the previously suggested Maui Kaanapali Villas).  However, both the Eldorado and the Royal are usually well regarded at Tripadvisor (the Eldorado is busier and thus seems more like a resort; the Royal has few renters in this mostly owner occupied complex and thus you will likely have the pool to yourselves every day; the Royal condos are mostly two stories each, and also very large!).

One other possiblility is to consider just 1 bedroom...and your possibilities are far greater.  You may also want to consider the Kahana area, a few miles further north, where there are quite a number of resorts and sandy beach (although not as good as Kaanapali Beach).  Again, check the reviews for those resorts listed here in TUG Reviews (like Sands of Kahana)...and Tripadvisor, paying attention to the likelihood of getting a "guaranteed oceanview," as well as unit condition.

...and Yes, I have had a good time here remembering all that there is to see and stay at on Kaanapali Beach!


----------



## BocaBum99 (Feb 19, 2013)

Papakea is right next to the Ka'anapali Shores.  It is a dive.  I think it is also managed by Aston.  The floor plans are terrible and the furnishings are in desperate need of update.  It is no where near in the same class as Marriott or Westin.


----------



## dlca1 (Feb 19, 2013)

Thank you for the information BocaBum99 and humuhumu.  Aloha!

I'm always humbled and extremely appreciative of people taking the time to write up such long replies to help others out. This is exactly the "insider" kind of information and comparisons I was hoping to get feedback on that is hard to tell from the reviews. (i.e. likely room views, if a resort is "westin/marriott" quality, etc, if current conditions of the resort or rooms are refreshed or dated)


In case it opens up options, I wanted to clarify that location near Kaanapali and 2 bedroom were not listed as requirements. I have added them to my original list.

Things that are important to us.
1) Great view of ocean + resort
2) Baby/Toddler friendly amenities + pool (At time of the trip in November, we will have a 6 month old and a 2 year old)
3) Washer/dryer + kitchen
4) Westin-quality amenities. Modern/nice amenities. Fresh look: Modern looking appliances and furniture. Nice Linens,etc. 
5) Good value for the money.

Not important
1) Bellman or concierge service, People greeting you by name, etc. 
2) Fancy on-site restaurants
3) Resort activities
4) Kaanapali- We will have a car, so moving to other recommended areas of Maui would be interesting. 
5) 2 Bedroom- It would definitely be a plus but not at cost of my important requirements.  (Studio would be too small though)


----------



## californiagirl (Feb 20, 2013)

I must respectfully disagree with BocaBum.  We are true blue Marriott owners, love Marriott etc. However last May we stayed a week in our MOC villa which we love and then spent our last night at the Papakea.  We LOVED it!  It is by no means the Marriott, but our unit had been renovated and was very nice.  The best part was that our balcony was literally 50 feet from the ocean, with very few people walking past.  I also thought the grounds were lovely and relaxing.  I would not however bring a family with small children here.  It is very quiet and much like a condo complex.  None of the extra amenities that a big resort has to offer.  We had been considering buying another week at the MOC resale, but I think if we add another timeshare we will buy 2 consecutive, fixed weeks, fixed unit at the Papakea or the Lawai Beach Club on Kauai.

Perhaps it is that we are getting older and prefer a more quiet atmosphere when it is just the two of us.  But the contrast between the huge MOC with the crowds of people and sea of lounge chairs and the calm beauty of the Papakea really sold us.  I think it all depends what you are looking for.  10-15 years ago I would never have considered it.  When bringing our extended family, we will choose the MOC.  It has so much to offer children of all ages.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Feb 20, 2013)

californiagirl said:


> I must respectfully disagree with BocaBum.  We are true blue Marriott owners, love Marriott etc. However last May we stayed a week in our MOC villa which we love and then spent our last night at the Papakea.  We LOVED it!  It is by no means the Marriott, but our unit had been renovated and was very nice.  The best part was that our balcony was literally 50 feet from the ocean, with very few people walking past.  I also thought the grounds were lovely and relaxing.  I would not however bring a family with small children here.  It is very quiet and much like a condo complex.  None of the extra amenities that a big resort has to offer.  We had been considering buying another week at the MOC resale, but I think if we add another timeshare we will buy 2 consecutive, fixed weeks, fixed unit at the Papakea or the Lawai Beach Club on Kauai.
> 
> Perhaps it is that we are getting older and prefer a more quiet atmosphere when it is just the two of us.  But the contrast between the huge MOC with the crowds of people and sea of lounge chairs and the calm beauty of the Papakea really sold us.  I think it all depends what you are looking for.  10-15 years ago I would never have considered it.  When bringing our extended family, we will choose the MOC.  It has so much to offer children of all ages.



I looked at 8-10 units for sale in Papakea and Ka'anapali Shores.  I was there to buy a unit.  So, I got a good cross section of both resorts.  The floor plans were terrible at Papakea, especially in the ocean front units.  Furnishings were very old.  Bathrooms small.  Rooms were in the back of the unit.  Very small slider facing the ocean.

Ka'anapali Shores, on the other hand, had really nice furnishings in all the units I saw.  They have a decor for their rental program that was common and some units were even nicer as owner decorated.

Ka'anapali Shores is no Marriott.  But, that is exactly what the OP wanted.  Papakea is a run down, old resort.   I call them as I see them.


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 20, 2013)

BocaBum99 said:


> Here's another one.  It looks oceanfront, but the owner doesn't stress it, so I am not 100% sure......I have been to this resort.  Location is great.  Amenities are good.   Condo and view can't be beat.  *You will get a much better view here than at the Marriott or Westin.*
> 
> http://www.vrbo.com/232018



Maybe yes, maybe no.  This is the type of view I get in an oceanfront unit at the Mariott Maui Ocean Club.


----------



## humuhumu nukunukuapua'a (Feb 20, 2013)

*Papakea Timeshares vs. Aston Papakea Rentals*

I do respect BocaBoy's comments re: the Papakea (as a "dive," and regarding his onsite views of floorplans and furnishings)...

BUT:  It is quite possible that unit quality varies extensively based on whether they are in a timeshare program or managed by Aston.  I am far from an Aston fanboy, but there is apparently quite a difference in Reviews provided here at TUG (mostly considered mediocre or a bit better in our few Timeshare Exchanger Reviews, over the past five years)...versus Tripadvisor Rentersj.

The last ten TA Reviews cover only the past month, but those 8 of 10 scored their Papakea stays as 4 or 5 Stars; one of the negative reviews was of a Timeshare unit.  This recent collection of TA Reviews (between Jan. 26 to Feb. 19, 2013) doesn't seem to reflect BocaBoy's onsite negative experience.

Does BocaBoy know if any of the Papakea units he inspected were in the Timeshare segments...or managed by Aston?


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 21, 2013)

humuhumu nukunukuapua'a said:


> I do respect BocaBoy's comments re: the Papakea (as a "dive," and regarding his onsite views of floorplans and furnishings)...
> 
> BUT:  It is quite possible that unit quality varies extensively based on whether they are in a timeshare program or managed by Aston.  I am far from an Aston fanboy, but there is apparently quite a difference in Reviews provided here at TUG (mostly considered mediocre or a bit better in our few Timeshare Exchanger Reviews, over the past five years)...versus Tripadvisor Rentersj.
> 
> ...



The comments you are referring to were made by BocaBum, not by me.  I have no experience with the Papakea resort.


----------



## daventrina (Feb 21, 2013)

BocaBum99 said:


> Ka'anapali Shores, on the other hand, had really nice furnishings in all the units I saw... .



2BR ocean front at the KS...



2012-10-30_12-53-57_839.jpg  by dntanderson, on  Flickr




IMG_0431  by dntanderson, on  Flickr




IMG_0432  by dntanderson, on  Flickr




IMG_0434  by dntanderson, on  Flickr




IMG_0439  by dntanderson, on  Flickr

Needed an extra couple of nights for our trip so used  Diamond points to snak this 2BR OF unit at the shores. As we couldn't  sleep anyway on our last night on Maui ... is was  nice being serenaded  by the amazing sounds of the sea all night before we had to leave for  home...

Was really rather cool as we were staying at KBC ... we checked in at KBC and just moved next door.

There was reported to be a parking and resort fee at KS. Somewhere i the Diamons res info it said those were waved. When we checked out ... no extra $. Really cool.


----------



## daventrina (Feb 21, 2013)

Here is the floor plan for one of the rooms:






We have had this problem a few times... How did we solve it?
One time at Maui Hill ... we slept in the living room to seen the ocean when we woke up...

Another time an Neiolani ... we booked a studio and saved a bunch of $$$ because we new we were going to sleep in the lig=ving room to be on the water anyway...

If it's not the two of you  ... may make adapting a little more difficult ...
But more than once we gave the kids/guests the bed room and we took the living room... for the view...


----------



## humuhumu nukunukuapua'a (Feb 21, 2013)

*Mi Apologia for confusing Commenters*

Sorry BocaBoy...for confusing you with BocaBum99.  Heck, I was still confused when typing this apology:  It took me a few tries before I got you two straightened out!

At least with my username, I don't expect to get mixed up with someone else...although the spelling is quite likely to be mangled by anyone trying to spell humuhumu nukunukuapua'a:  Even I sometimes regret my long name (which means "pig with a fish nose").

dcca1:  After all this chatter, and suggestions for various lodgings, I am really interested as to your final choice for that 2nd week of your stay in Paradise!


----------



## daventrina (Feb 22, 2013)

humuhumu nukunukuapua'a said:


> (which means "pig with a fish nose")


fish with a pig nose....


----------



## humuhumu nukunukuapua'a (Feb 22, 2013)

daventrina,

Yikes, I must have been really distracted by the differing "Bocas," when I confused my pig and my fish!

Thanks for catching my disastrous juxtaposition:  It would make for an interesting picture of a pig with fish nose, however. Any graphic artists reading this thread?


----------



## daventrina (Feb 22, 2013)

humuhumu nukunukuapua'a said:


> Thanks for catching my disastrous juxtaposition:  It would make for an interesting picture of a pig with fish nose, however. Any graphic artists reading this thread?


If logic follows ... and it does ...
If the fish has a nose like a pig ... 
It would follow that the pig has a nose like a fish...




20121018_51 by dntanderson, on Flickr


----------



## dlca1 (Mar 21, 2013)

> dcca1:  After all this chatter, and suggestions for various lodgings, I am really interested as to your final choice for that 2nd week of your stay in Paradise!




I wanted to return to this thread and share what we decided to do. i had asked for recommendations for a second inexpensive week in Maui. We had obtained a WKORV-2 Bedroom via a II trade.

I really appreciate all the leads/tips for nice alternative Maui lodging and looked into all of them.

At the end of the day, we've gotten spoiled and prefer the modern decor of the Westin + the pirate ship pool for the baby/toddler. We ended up deciding to purchase a 2 bedroom WKORVN Ocean View resale. The purchase is still in progress. But as part of that, we are going to rent their 2013 usage at cost. 

Aloha!


----------



## PamMo (Mar 21, 2013)

Congrats on your purchase!


----------

